# Need help catching a redfish. No fish in particular.



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Grown up here my whole life and pursued quite a few different things but never fishing. Until this year. And let me tell you it's addicting. I think I'm gonna lose everything if I don't stop. JJ. Seriously though, I go every chance I get. I've had quite a bit of success this year just from getting out there and learning and the plethora of information I get from you guys on this site. Thanks.

I've caught everything I've set out to this year, except a redfish. In theory it seems so easy. What am I doing wrong?

I've tried every live and dead bait, tide change, sunrise, sunset, jig, plug, spoon, etc. you can think of. I plan on fishing the flats late night until sunup next time I go. 

When casting bait with a popper or Carolina rig do I want to cast over the grass beds or between them? I know structure helps, but what if there is none available? And do you prefer poppers or bottoms? Sunrise, or Sunset, is one better than another this time of year? Are the flats even a good place this time of year, or am I wasting time? 

Same with artificials, should I be throwing them over grass beds, or in the sandy areas?
And if the artificial is a "fish" how fast should my retrieve be? I also don't think I am popping my shrimp right.
Thanks for any info, or opinions.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't know where you are fishing but structure is not always key, you can catch a ton of them along beaches and across muddy bottoms. If you ever get the chance launch at east river in Navarre, head out the river towards the power lines and BEFORE the power lines fish along the grass along the banks which is a very muddy bottom, I used to slay them there. As far as casting, I will use a Carolina rig with live shrimp as close to the grass as you can get, I will also throw the same bait with a popping cork same thing as close to the grass as I can get so I am covering top and bottom, pinfish works great as well for bait. Bob Sikes bridge underneath is good as well, along with the mile, keep after them you will get it.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You're making it way too technical. Go to the seafood market and get yourself a couple of small mullet. Might as well have them filet them. Put an offset hook on 18 inches of leader with a swivel at the top and an egg sinker above it. Hook one filet in the end. Throw it out on the point at Ft. Pickens. Put it in a sand spike. Have a beer and relax.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> You're making it way too technical. Go to the seafood market and get yourself a couple of small mullet. Might as well have them filet them. Put an offset hook on 18 inches of leader with a swivel at the top and an egg sinker above it. Hook one filet in the end. Throw it out on the point at Ft. Pickens. Put it in a sand spike. Have a beer and relax.


Should have mentioned I've also tried that method quite a few times.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

coastie83 said:


> Should have mentioned I've also tried that method quite a few times.


What kind of beer though?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to 3 mile bridge after dark and fish under the lights working your way down the bridge. Either a topwater lure or a carolina rig with live shrimp.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Hit most any shallows before and sling top water stuff, e.g, Heddon Spooks/Super Spooks/Chuggin' Spooks. Change up on size and colors. Once sun gets up, switch over to MirorLure 17MR or similar.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm having the same issue my friend. Yet to catch a keeper red and obviously that means no bulls either.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Whats been working for me is freelined shrimp below choke points upriver or where flats drop into the river on a falling tide.I'm still learning myself though.


----------



## Jlawrence (Jun 25, 2014)

timeflies said:


> What kind of beer though?


It would have to be a Red Jacket Bud since targeting redfish wouldn't it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> I'm having the same issue my friend. Yet to catch a keeper red and obviously that means no bulls either.


That all changed todat tho


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Try these


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's called FISHING not CATCHING for a reason. 

Just enjoy your time on the water.

Oh...keep a log book on every trip. You'll start to see patterns very soon.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep it finally changed for me today. Fishing a place I have always fished from 6-930 this morning with only one difference. At 0545 this morning I went and bought a Mirrolure Mirrodine. Finally got a keeper red


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bravo87 said:


> Yep it finally changed for me today. Fishing a place I have always fished from 6-930 this morning with only one difference. At 0545 this morning I went and bought a Mirrolure Mirrodine. Finally got a keeper red


Man I've been slamming Reds recently. I haven't caught one past 8am(on the flats). 0400 to 0600 is prime time right now.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The Reds are way more active at night right now...they are very opportunistic fish...if using live bait, then always start with live shrimp. ..if you catch bait fish while using shrimp, then put a line out with cut bait and a line with a live pin fish etc...you can continue to work the shrimp while waiting for a larger bait to work for you...also chum if your anchored fishing...


----------



## Shallow Minded (Aug 14, 2014)

I catch a lot reds off the sandy flats infront of Tom King bayou. They usually school up at sunrise and I throw a Vodo shrimp or a DOA. When the sunrises you can go into the bayou with a poper and catch some good sizes trout.

Good Luck!


----------

